# Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt wieder seinen Luke



## Darkmoon76 (7. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt wieder seinen Luke* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson verteidigt wieder seinen Luke*


----------



## AnnoDomini (7. November 2018)

> Diese Antwort heizte die Diskussion noch mehr an, die wohl nicht so schnell ein Ende finden wird. Star Wars Episode 8 bleibt einfach ein sehr umstrittener Film.



Manchmal wünsche ich mir dann doch, diese Streiterei findet mal ein Ende. Ob der Film "gut" oder "schlecht" ist, daran scheiden sich die Geister und eine entgültige Entscheidung wird es vermutlich nie geben.

Hoffen wir einfach, Disney hat aus seinen Fehlern  gelernt - egal wo diese Fehler nun - aus welcher Betrachtungsweise gesehen - liegen mögen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsche ich mir dann doch, diese Streiterei findet mal ein Ende.



Ich mir auch, weil dieses Thema immer sehr viele Nerven kostet um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## Orzhov (8. November 2018)

Mal ist der Film perfekt, mal schuld am floppen von "Solo". Die Konsistenz bei den Leuten ist großartig.


----------



## Frullo (8. November 2018)

In Neapel und Umgebung sagt man: "Ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma soja", was in etwa soviel bedeutet wie: Jede Kakerlaken-Mutter findet ihre eigene Kinder hübsch.


Klar findet Rian Johnson seine Charakterisierung von Luke toll, aber ein simpler Tweet mit der Behauptung seine Luke-Version sei konsistent mit der OT-Version ohne weitere Ausführungen, ist eigentlich die Diskussion nicht wert.


Ob seine Version von Luke plausibel ist, ist dann ein anderes Thema - natürlich ist sie das, viele Optimisten verbittern im Alter, warum nicht Luke?


----------



## fud1974 (8. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ob seine Version von Luke plausibel ist, ist dann ein anderes Thema - natürlich ist sie das, viele Optimisten verbittern im Alter, warum nicht Luke?



.. das versteh ich auch nicht, warum sollte jetzt die Wandlung so unerklärlich sein? Der Luke in der originalen Trilogie war jung, enthusiastisch.. ein Stück weit naiv....

Aber schon in Episode VI war er nachdenklicher... das war auch deutlich.

Problem ist eher diese ganze Periode dazwischen wo gegenwärtig (im Kanon) nicht viel bekannt ist was er sonst noch so erlebt hat abgesehen von dem, was halt bekannt ist, und
das ist spärlich.. ob er mit seiner Schule da voll ausgelastet war? Was hatte er noch an traumatisierenden Erlebnissen? Welche Schlachten - egal ob bildlich oder wörtlich gemeint - hat er noch geschlagen?

Diese Lücke macht es vielleicht für manche schlecht verständlich.

Ich fand es mutig und auch passend Luke so darzustellen... eine  "Bad Ass" Variante der sich durch Horden von Gegnern schnetzelt wäre die einfache und schlichte Variante gewesen.. und dann hätten wieder
unzählige gemeckert von wegen "Keine Charakterentwicklung!" - "Wird seinem Alter nicht gerecht!" usw.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (8. November 2018)

Die beiden neuen Filme sind mehr remake als  fortsetzung!

Und vor allem bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Idee des Widerstands und der neuen Ordnung völlig bekloppt ist.

Es wäre viel einfacher und logischer gewesen zu sagen, Die Allianz hat es nicht geschafft das Imperium zu besiegen und befindet sich seitdem in einem Stellungskrieg. Sie hat zwar viele Systeme befreit aber das Imperium kann immer wieder Siege verbuchen.

Deutlich besser als Imperium fällt und eine UNTERGRUND Bewegung baut einen Todesstern, der X-Mal größer ist als die letzten beiden, wofür das ganze Imperium ca. 1 Jahrzehnt braucht mit allem Resscourcen des Empires.

Und genauso behämmert ist der Übergang zum 8. Teil.

Die Basis wird in 7. Teil zerstört. Die neue Ordnung liegt in Trümmern.

Und sofort am anfang sind die Rebellen am Arsch.

Erinnert einem stark an Episode 4-5, war da aber nur besser umgesetzt, da in Episode 4 nur der Todesstern zerstört wurde, das Imperium aber nicht. 

Meine Kritik ist und bleibt in einen Satz.

Zuviel Remake, zu wenig Logik und zu wenig Fortsetzung.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. November 2018)

Naja, Luke war super gespielt und sein Auftritt ist reine Geschmackssache würde ich sagen. Ich persönlich fand seinen "Auftritt" teils gut, teils schlecht. 

Was den Film für mich ruiniert hat war die Grundhandlung, die Rebellen fliegen vor den 100 Mal größeren Imperiumsschiffen daher und versuchen den Abstand so zu halten, sodass die Schüsse nicht die Schilde durchdringen können. Und das Imperium schippert munter hinter drein, immer brav genau diesen Abstand haltend. Ich konnte auf Brechen und Biegen nicht kapieren, warum beim Imperium nicht mal einer kurz auf das Gaspedal drückt und dann die Rebellenschiffe aus dem All gepustet worden sind? Diese Grundstory war einfach der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt.

Ein weiteres Ärgernis waren die Weltraumschlachten, da gab es auf jeder Seite gefühlt zwei Dutzend Schiffe und dann wurde ein Dutzend abgeschossen um dann nach dem nächsten Cut wieder bei zwei Dutzend zu sein von denen dann ein Dutzend abgeschossen werden konnte.


----------



## AjantisII (8. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, Luke war super gespielt und sein Auftritt ist reine Geschmackssache würde ich sagen. Ich persönlich fand seinen "Auftritt" teils gut, teils schlecht.
> 
> Was den Film für mich ruiniert hat war die Grundhandlung, die Rebellen fliegen vor den 100 Mal größeren Imperiumsschiffen daher und versuchen den Abstand so zu halten, sodass die Schüsse nicht die Schilde durchdringen können. Und das Imperium schippert munter hinter drein, immer brav genau diesen Abstand haltend. Ich konnte auf Brechen und Biegen nicht kapieren, warum beim Imperium nicht mal einer kurz auf das Gaspedal drückt und dann die Rebellenschiffe aus dem All gepustet worden sind? Diese Grundstory war einfach der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt.
> 
> Ein weiteres Ärgernis waren die Weltraumschlachten, da gab es auf jeder Seite gefühlt zwei Dutzend Schiffe und dann wurde ein Dutzend abgeschossen um dann nach dem nächsten Cut wieder bei zwei Dutzend zu sein von denen dann ein Dutzend abgeschossen werden konnte.



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Hinzu kommt für mich noch der völlig überzogene Klamauk.
Luke war da im ganzen Film noch das kleinste Problem und ich bin auch der Meinung das man seine Entwicklung nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2018)

MeisterZhaoYun schrieb:


> Erinnert einem stark an Episode 4-5, war da aber nur besser umgesetzt, da in Episode 4 nur der Todesstern zerstört wurde, das Imperium aber nicht.



Und bei der Starkiller-Base ist es wohl anders? Alleine die Tatsache das der Anführer Snoke nicht auf Starkiller war, macht doch deutlich dass die Erste Ordnung nicht komplett auf dieser Kampfstation war. Und auch jetzt wo noch dazu der Mega-Sternzerstörer Supremacy zerteilt wurde, liegt die Erste Ordnung noch lange nicht am Boden. Beim Widerstand hingegen wiegen die Verluste viel stärker, die Regierung, die Neue Republik wurde pulverisiert, die Großeschiffe des Widerstands vernichtet oder geopfert (Raddus) und auch ein größerer Teil der Jäger-Staffeln wurde vernichtet.


----------

